# Ultimate Dubs - Telford International Centre - March 9th



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone going, some fabulous cars last year with a lot making the trip from Belgium, Holland and Germany.

Advise to get there early as there were stupidly long queues last year, apparently back on to the M54


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah i will be there, i am showing my car to. what are the washing facilities like down there?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Last year there was but a single hosepipe outside - as I only live a couple of miles away I have got six Corrados coming round to be washed before arriving at the International Centre - wife has been put on standby to supply bacon butties, mugs of tea and chocolate Hob Nobs


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm going. Think I'll leave about 4/4:30 on sunday morning to get there on time


----------



## joeturner (Feb 23, 2007)

There should be a few hoses, well there was last year on the Saturday for the inside display cars.

Visitors on the Sunday should get there early though as previously stated, the queues were huge, and all carparks were filling up quick.


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

had a great weekend at the show , and even walked away with 1st place for best seat car , just a shame i couldn't have a drink until i got home after 4-5 hours drive 

Kenny


----------

